# Batteries.



## bassboy1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I know in the past, I have always mentioned using Interstates, and being fairly happy with them. 
Reason I used them, was I am able to get the higher priced batteries less than retail, due to my dads shop selling them. My price is on the Interstates is usually equals, or is around 5 bucks less than the equivalent Walmart battery. Given that, I am saying now, for the sake of people who actually use the search function to see what the consensus on battery brand is, to ignore anything that I have said about them, as I have officially changed to Walmart batteries, at least for now. But, no matter the brand I do go with, I am done with Interstates. Sorry Slimetime. Just about sick of these though, and apparently, from other boards, I am not alone.


----------



## ben2go (Dec 23, 2008)

I know this may shock some people(pun intended  ) but I used Trojan golf cart batteries.Two 6 volts for a 12 volt system and two 12 volt for a 24 volt system.Four 6 volts for a 24 volt system if the boat was big enough to carry 4.My reason being the same as bassboy's is with the Interstates.I got mine free from work at the time.Never had them let me down but I did have more up keep.They were flooded lead acid batteries and had to check electrolite levels and add water.Hey free is free and i got more time than money.For starting battery,I have used mostly interstate batteries.They seem fine to me as long as they are kept on a battery tender.That's about all I can say about Interstate brand batteries.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the Wal-Mart batteries, but they work fine for me and the main reason I bought the 3 I have now is to return them before their 18 "no questions" return is up.

I have the 2 running in parallel for the front 40# FC TM, and 1 in the rear for a 55# TM. They took a pretty good beating Sunday with HIGH winds and me constantly on them, but they only discharged down about 25% in 8 hours time. 

I've got to do better with maintenance on them though - I charge them as soon as I get home on 2amp trickle charge, but I need to start keeping a check on the fluid levels.

Bassboy you've used mine before so you know it will last all day


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 23, 2008)

The Tracker I had came with Interstate batteries (starting and trolling 27 Series), and I never had a problem with them. Russ, are you using a standard battery charger? If so, I recommend getting an onboard charger such as those made bt Guest. These type "condition" the batteries and top them off slowly at the end. Just a recommendation. Checkout Cabela's as they've had the 10 Amp Guest Charger (for dual batts) for $79.99 for quite awhile now. Not sure if it still is.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 23, 2008)

I use this one on the 2 batteries in parallel - *Schumaker SSC-1500A* and I set it to 2amp.

For the battery in the rear I use *Schumaker SE-1275A* on the 2amp automatic maintenance free. 

I'm not sure if this is how it's supposed to be done, but once they are fully charged I unplug the chargers. Then the night before my next fishing trip I plug them back up and let them go until I'm ready to leave the next morning.

I don't know how the onboard chargers work either... do you plug them up and leave them plugged? Or, do you unplug them once they are charged?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 23, 2008)

There are people who leave them plugged-in 24/7, but I unplug them after the charging is complete, then the night before I go I plug them in again just to make sure they're topped off. As others do, I always charge the batts in once I'm home after fishing. I've never mounted my charger in the boat, and in the winter I remove the batts and periodically give them a charge, and also check the water levels. I'm not one for leaving electrical stuff plugged-in constantly. My wife says I'm paranoid because I don't even leave the coffee pot or toaster plugged in if they're not in use, lol. Had a toaster "ignite" once and it wasn't toasting any bread, just plugged in.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 23, 2008)

Same here - electricity scares the bejeeezes out of me. I don't leave the Christmas tree plugged in, and it's not on if we're not home. Anything that plugs in appliance wise gets unplugged (it still draws energy even if it's not on, so I save a penny). Battery chargers are the same - I don't trust their automatic shut off, I like my manual shut off where I know I unplugged it and the batteries won't explode!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 23, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Same here - electricity scares the bejeeezes out of me. I don't leave the Christmas tree plugged in, and it's not on if we're not home. Anything that plugs in appliance wise gets unplugged (it still draws energy even if it's not on, so I save a penny). Battery chargers are the same - I don't trust their automatic shut off, I like my manual shut off where I know I unplugged it and the batteries won't explode!




Great minds think alike! 8) . I'd unplug the tvs if I didn't have to reset the channels and stuff, lol. Just about every fire we responded to on the ships was an electrical problem.


----------



## redbug (Dec 23, 2008)

I have had nothing but trouble with interstate batteries I am down to my last one out of the 4 i have in my boat I switched to deka this season for my trolling motor and will replace the last interstate in the spring..
I also had to return 3 guest chargers all broke under warranty I switched to a dual pro 4 bank 10 amp charger and have had no problems.
I plug my boat in as soon as i get home and leave them plugged in I check the levels
The new chargers will maintain a charge and not harm the battery if left plugged in


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 23, 2008)

My Lowe rig has two Deka deep cycle 27 Series batteries, and so far so good. 8) . The label on them reads "Marine & RV".


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 23, 2008)

Here ya go Russ, still $79.99: 

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?cmView=full&type=pod&id=0022981






Dimensions: 7-3/4" x 5-1/8" x 2-1/16"
Cable length: 3-prong extension: 6'
Battery cables: 4'


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't used Interstate batteries in a long time. I never had any real problems with them but they didn't last any longer than batteries that I could purchase cheaper, either.

I installed one of those Guest chargers in my boat back in the summer. I left it plugged in until the temps started dipping into the freezing range. Frozen batteries should never have a charger put on them.

I now plug it in every couple of weeks so long as the temps have been warm enough and leave it plugged up for a day or two (temps allowing).


----------



## russ010 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been leaving my boat in the garage, so it doesn't drop below 55 in there.. I guess it would still be safe to leave them plugged up?

I'm actually looking at the 3 bank Guest Charger.. it puts out 5/5/5 amps. Would this be better since I have 3 batteries, but 2 run in parallel? I guess I would have to unhook those batteries from each other if I went that route. OR - could I use the 2 bank and leave those hooked up in parallel with the 10/10amp charger?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 23, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I have been leaving my boat in the garage, so it doesn't drop below 55 in there.. I guess it would still be safe to leave them plugged up?
> 
> I'm actually looking at the 3 bank Guest Charger.. it puts out 5/5/5 amps. Would this be better since I have 3 batteries, but 2 run in parallel? I guess I would have to unhook those batteries from each other if I went that route. OR - could I use the 2 bank and leave those hooked up in parallel with the 10/10amp charger?



The thermometer in my garage has 20 degrees as the lowest reading. It's currently pegged below that 20 degree number :shock: 

My two batts originally came hooked in parallel, and I was never sure about charging them together, so I would remove the parallel cables from one battery then charge them. I now run the batts independently from each other.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 23, 2008)

> I haven't used Interstate batteries in a long time.


It seems quality has been slipping recently. I did a search on them on both the BBC and bassresource, and it seems that a lot of people were happy with a batch they bought 4 - 5 years ago, but when they went to replace them after 3 - 3.5 years, they were very unhappy with the next batch. 

A lot of people seem to be happy with the Dekas that somebody mentioned.


----------



## ben2go (Dec 23, 2008)

I used a selectable voltage Tenant charger made for charging floor scrubbers,buffers,and other various janitorial equipment,with flood lead acid batteries.Again, this was free product so I couldn't turn it down.They charge 12,24,36,48 volts.Not sure what the amp out put was,but it had an auto float/maintain feature.Never unplugged it as long as the batteries were connected.I may have been lucky to not have a fire.


----------



## Zum (Dec 23, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> I installed one of those Guest chargers in my boat back in the summer. I left it plugged in until the temps started dipping into the freezing range. Frozen batteries should never have a charger put on them.
> 
> .



Don't think batteries freeze or they shouldn't.You have batteries in your vehicles,they get charged daily.I'm not 100% but it's just an observation.I know people that leave them on all winter,they havn't had any problems.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 23, 2008)

Zum said:


> Don't think batteries freeze or they shouldn't.You have batteries in your vehicles,they get charged daily.I'm not 100% but it's just an observation.I know people that leave them on all winter,they havn't had any problems.



I'm just going by what the old portable and new onboard charger that I have both say in the manuals. I thought about the vehicle battery comparison as well but as expensive as good deep cycle batteries are, I'm not going to chance it.

Traditional lead acid batteries will freeze when low on charge. I do know that.


----------



## ben2go (Dec 24, 2008)

A battery will freeze under certain conditions.I have had it happen twice.Once, was in a car I had stored in a shed.No charger was on the battery and we had a sever week long freeze with temps between 6* and 21*.Split the battery at the seems.The second time was last winter.I keep my motorcycle stored in an out building.Again, for a week, the highs were low 30's and lows were in the mid and high teens.The battery swelled but didn't rupture.My car batter was a mintainence free type and my motorcycle battery is a flooded lead acid type.Maybe what saved my motorcycle from being covered in battery acid.


----------



## allstate48 (Dec 24, 2008)

Would you tell me the difference between maintainence free, and a flooded battery? Don't they both have acid in them? Thanks Doug


----------



## ben2go (Dec 25, 2008)

allstate48 said:


> Would you tell me the difference between maintainence free, and a flooded battery? Don't they both have acid in them? Thanks Doug



Yes.Flooded lead acid requires periodic check of the electrolite solution and adding water as needed.Maintainence free doesn't usually loose it's electrolite solution or need any maintainence,like the one in modern automobiles.


----------



## allstate48 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't know they made the flooded ones anymore.I don't buy many batteries.We have a 97 Alumicraft, and my first set of deep cells lasted 9 years.Hope the ones now last that long. Back to the flooded ones. Isn't there a better chance they would spill acid out, more than the sealed ones? Big lakes, mean big waves. Thanks Doug


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2008)

Speaking of batteries, for those who have their boats inactive for the [winter] season, are you guys doing periodic maintenance charges on your batts? Just plugged mine in to "top" them off while the boat sits for the winter.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2008)

Batts topped off, and only took about 40 minutes. I consider that a decent maintenance time as I haven't charged the batteries since the last time I had the boat out, which around October as I recall. 

Can't remember if this has been posted before, but will post it anyway. It's a neat tips section by Trojan Battery concerning...................battery maitntenance!  

https://www.trojanbattery.com/Tech-Support/BatteryMaintenance.aspx


----------

